# What new species you'd like to see from the next AC



## Kipper_snax (Mar 9, 2015)

Just curious what new character species everyone would like to see in future games!
I'd like to see more dog breed designs, (like Corgis, German Shepherds, Shibas etc) Otters and ferrets, Red pandas to name a few :3


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

I love those ideas! I also think having hedgehog villagers would be pretty cool.


----------



## oiwa (Mar 9, 2015)

FERRETS ♥


----------



## Moddie (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome ideas op and I agree with the other two comments especially hedgehogs. 
I'd also love to see bats in the next game!


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 9, 2015)

FOXES. DEFINITELY FOXES. I love them so much! I'm amazed they haven't been implemented in any of the games so far, actually.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 9, 2015)

Foxes, owls, bats, ferrets, and otters. c:


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

Bugs, bats, 

Birds of PARADISE!
Fish. If Octopi can walk, then fish can too.

Manatees, Dolphins, more axolotls,  spiders,  bats, 
I will find more.


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 9, 2015)

Owls and alpacas, as villagers--we already have them as characters but I want owls and alpacas as villagers! And also foxes.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 10, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Awesome ideas op and I agree with the other two comments especially hedgehogs.
> I'd also love to see bats in the next game!



OMG This. Hedgehogs!~~Porcupines!

Also snakes, gyraffes, bats, any sea animal


----------



## June (Mar 10, 2015)

seconding hedgehogs and otters

also. lemurs, narwhals, and i want a special red panda character too ??


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

Bats are my favourite animal so I'd like to see bat villagers the most, foxes sound good too.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd like to see a female unicorn to match Julian! That's not a new villager but anyway ＼(^o^)/
Maybe lambs? And a zebra. Is there already a zebra? I'm not sure. I can't think of any more at the moment!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 10, 2015)

Foxes
Alpacas/Llamas
Hedgehogs/Porcupines/Echidnas


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

Dragons. 

But that probably won't happen, but I'd love to see some small dog villagers (like the little bear villagers but as puppies c: ) and bat villagers, they'd be super cute!


----------



## starlightsong (Mar 10, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I'd like to see a female unicorn to match Julian! That's not a new villager but anyway ＼(^o^)/
> Maybe lambs? And a zebra. Is there already a zebra? I'm not sure. I can't think of any more at the moment!



Savannah's a zebra! But I second the female unicorn :3


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 10, 2015)

Foxes and owls. <3


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm all up on the weasel-y species idea. Otters, ferrets, minks, martens, maybe meerkats if they could make that work...

A proper fox race would be really nice. But since I've mistaken a couple of the wolf villagers for foxes already, ideally I'd like it to be kind of how cubs are to bears - smaller and cuter, tbh, maybe less angular in their design...

I'm really surprised there's no red panda type villager(s) out there yet, too. I'd expect one to be introduced as a side character or something at least. And I love Kicks - LOVE Kicks - but I want some skunks of my own! ♥

Not so sure about more aquatic species like dolphins and sharks, because good lord they'd look really strange when they walk, I think. Bad memories of Street Sharks. Never again.


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

Lizards maybe..and I think that's about all. I don't really want foxes or hedgehogs.. I think we're fine with red. There's too many villagers anyways I don't want any other species tbh.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

More cat breeds please, but I'd also like Foxes, Red Pandas, Ferrets, Guinea Pigs and Hedgehogs


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 18, 2015)

foxes (i love infinitikitten's idea of having them be like cubs to bears with wolves!), red pandas (or even just a red panda npc!), ferrets/minks/weasels, hedgehogs, and skunks!! also more cat/dog breeds would be ah-mazing.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 19, 2015)

There are already a lot, but I'd want llamas/alpacas if they don't already have them


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd really like to see a fox species!


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 19, 2015)

Insects. I'm probably a rare opinion on that but I would be very happy with that option for villager.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

Huskies! Awe, they're my favorite breed of dog! They would definitley fit in a winter themed town!


----------



## Shika (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxes and Alpacas as villagers would be sweet! I agree with your dog breeds idea, and I think maybe a more diverse range of big cats [So Panthers, Lynx's, Jaguars etc] would be a good idea too!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 20, 2015)

I agree with everyone here who's mentioned alpacas. That would be awesome


----------



## starlite (Mar 20, 2015)

Dikdiks ;u; they're too cute!!!!!

and maybe bats


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 20, 2015)

Llamas!  And a narwhal would be awesome!


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 20, 2015)

Hedgehogs and bats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fukurodani said:


> seconding hedgehogs and otters
> 
> also. lemurs, narwhals, and i want a special red panda character too ??



I think Tammi is supposed to be a lemur but a separate lemur species would be great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> Insects. I'm probably a rare opinion on that but I would be very happy with that option for villager.



This would be pretty great, though I can already imagine all the threads complaining about how an insect moved in.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2015)

starlite said:


> Dikdiks ;u; they're too cute!!!!!
> 
> and maybe bats



I have seen some really cute fan art of potential bats and now it's all I want! As long as they have a Honduran white bat(RICEBALLS) and then some really pretty purple girlie bat I would be beyond ecstatic.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 21, 2015)

First of all, I think it would be a great idea if there was a bear cub that looked like a red panda. It would be so cute! There are two panda's, but _no red panda's!?_

I feel like foxes need to happen. There are many types to work with: red fox, fennec fox, arctic fox (*wink*username*wink*) and maybe one that looks like a coyote?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hedgehogs.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hedgehogs sound pretty fast- I mean cool. 

I would love to see more Skunks and such, and even cows, goats, and heck, the whole farm animal crew.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

Espurr96 said:


> Hedgehogs sound pretty fast- I mean cool.
> 
> I would love to see more Skunks and such, and even cows, goats, and heck, the whole farm animal crew.



Cows and goats are already a thing.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 22, 2015)

I would definitely support foxes and/or bats...Any other suggestions already exist as "Special Characters".

And maybe more marine mammals. Patrick Star villager pls. Joking.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Dude, ferret villagers.

Everybody wins!

oh and maybe red panda villagers..but i don't live in sweeden so there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Cows and goats are already a thing.



Y'see barley anybody likes these villager (Well I know goats are somewhat popular, but cows...yeeeaaaahhh, all of them are in Tier 5), people forget that they exist.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh yeah there's so much they could do with dog breeds alone. And considering each game gets "bigger" I could see it happening. I really like the idea of a little corgi friend in my village~ They would probably have an awesome personality. Other than that, maybe a coyote would have an interesting personality, too?


----------



## Lualdara (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyenas! They could model them after the four different species of hyena (spotted, striped, brown and aardwolf) and I think they'd be pretty unique. I also support bats.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kipper_snax said:


> Just curious what new character species everyone would like to see in future games!
> I'd like to see more dog breed designs, (like Corgis, German Shepherds, Shibas etc) Otters and ferrets, Red pandas to name a few :3



I would like a Terrier dog breed because my doggie Flair is a Terrier too <3


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

Wait do we have a parrot character in animal crossing?

has it seriously just occurred to me that we don't have a parrot in the animal crossing franchise.................


----------



## Silversea (Mar 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Wait do we have a parrot character in animal crossing?
> 
> has it seriously just occurred to me that we don't have a parrot in the animal crossing franchise.................



Yeah we basically have most of the major bird types covered (except corvids and psittaciformes aka parrots).


----------



## valval (Mar 24, 2015)

I want a pallas cat o_o Seconding foxes and bats! Such cute animals ;_;


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

valval said:


> I want a pallas cat o_o Seconding foxes and bats! Such cute animals ;_;



They will not do foxes as Redd already is one i guess, or they will make a completely different design for it, Isabelle and Digby are dogs too and there exist dog villagers. Hmmm what would fox villagers look like...


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 24, 2015)

I have to jump on the fox and bat bandwagon. That would be so cool. <3

I like the turtles from the island.  And the red panda is pretty cool. Or female lions.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 24, 2015)

Platypuses! Those could be really cool looking


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 25, 2015)

I want female lions. Lionesses!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And badgers


----------



## Boccages (Mar 25, 2015)

I do not think bats or sharks or snakes will be added next. I can see them adding foxes, turtles or skunks to the mix though since some of those species are already special characters (like Isabelle being a dog)


----------



## Freya (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxes, but cuter than Redd. And hedgehogs <3


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

Bats would be adorable, some sort of lizards maybe, more ocean critters would be cool because i dislike the octopi they look like hair dryers.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

female lions
not some tiger that is recolored to look like a female lion I want some legit female
lions since all the lions we have currently are all male.


----------



## Sugilite (Mar 27, 2015)

More octopuses and alligators that octo life 
Some bats would be chilling too


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 27, 2015)

Like others have said earlier in the thread it would be cool to see llamas, hedgehogs, huskies, bats and foxes. 

I dont know if someone mentioned this before, but what about owls?


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

Dragons, foxes, and sharks have always been in my interest. I would like to see more deer villagers.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

I would love a FISH caracter. Not kidding.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to see a polar bear villager. I'd make him a Coca-Cola shirt and he'd be my best friend (next to Walt).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I get the whole wanting to see the Non-villager species being species but I feel like that would make them less special, like how Porter is less special because you could have a similar monkey as a villager. He would be more special if he was the only one, like how Cyrus and Reese are the only alpacas. Idk, probably an unpopular opinion but whatever


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

Fox villagers owo
Different bird species (Mourning dove and owls)
Munchkin cats


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxes. I'd also kill for a dolphin but that would more than likely be terrifying so. Nevermind. Turtle residents would be cool. & sloth residents.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2015)

I would love to see some villagers species based off the NPCs, like foxes, skunks, and hedgehogs.

But I'd also love to see Bats, Cheetahs, and maybe another reptile or Salamander?


----------



## abelsister (Mar 31, 2015)

Llamas xD


----------



## Aeryka (Mar 31, 2015)

I definitely would want a hedgehog animal, but also maybe one of those cute harp seals? I know there's a special character otter and a sea lion one..but they're not really what I'm talking about. Pretty sure they can come up with some cute ocean part land animals that aren't old special characters


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

More marine animals. Maybe a different kind of dog.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

OOH foxes!!


----------



## RabbitJester (Apr 3, 2015)

A whale! We need a whale!


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Giraffes, owls and foxes!!


----------



## KidKat (Apr 9, 2015)

I think seahorses, hummingbirds, snakes, chinchillas, and bats could be adorable. I also wish there were more octopus villagers, i really want a green one thats supposed to be like an alien

Insect villagers would be interesting but its hard to think of any bugs that would work as AC villagers. Butterflies/moths, caterpillars, and ants are the only ones i think could possibly work, but they would still be really weird looking


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

chinchillas


----------



## tiaandshep (Apr 9, 2015)

I would LOVE hedgehogs!!! and i think we should be able to give villagers dresses and let us choose their wardrobe!!!! I would give a hedgehog a little raincoat


----------



## argyro.gotham (Apr 9, 2015)

hedgehogs definitely. german shepherds would be really cool too and i'd love to see lizards!


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

not a new species.. just nicer looking bird villagers


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

i dream of otter and beetle villagers


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd love to see lemurs and the most demanding Bats.


----------



## htmlad (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree, hedgehogs and alpacas would be great.  Butterfly villagers would be pretty cool too.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think a Shark or Dolphin would be pretty cool if that was in Animal Crossing.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 9, 2015)

Squids. Nobody's thought of that yet.


----------



## lilfawn (Apr 9, 2015)

Guinea pigs xD


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2015)

Alpacas


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

FERRETS, HEDGEHOGS, OTTERS AND SEALS


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 10, 2015)

I love to see a fox


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Manatees. And cave bear or sabre-toothed cats.

Tapirs. Yes we have anteaters but tapirs deserve loves.

And a real pangolin lol.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 10, 2015)

Turtles (I know we've got Tortimer, but in ACNL, he's never in the actual town anyway; and I mean, turtles are awesome).

Fish - I feel like this would be a good species because there's so much diversity here in terms of design. And I mean if octopi can be terrestrial, there's no reason why fish can't; same argument goes for it being awkward seeing a fish villager fishing.

Beetle - again, many variations they could go with here.


----------



## Marchworm (Apr 11, 2015)

POSSUMS
:V


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Squids. Nobody's thought of that yet.



Just think: SPLATOON AMIIBO FUNCTIONALITY :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

also Bats.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Racoons and owls. I know how you get tom nook and the nooklings but i like to see more raccoons and the same for owls


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Owls would be a good idea! I would like to see some hedgehogs too though. Some puppies and kittens would be really cute additions too! (Just smaller versions of dogs and cats)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2015)

I think a red panda would be cool but I think that would be more suited as an NPC xD


----------



## Azza (Apr 13, 2015)

Whales (dont know how that would work XD I just have hope ^^), fish and llamas 
Oh yeah and squiddies!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2015)

Azza said:


> Whales (dont know how that would work XD I just have hope ^^), fish and llamas
> Oh yeah and squiddies!



Maybe if you find a gigantic fish shadow (much larger than "huge" fish but definitely not as big as the almost-screen-filling whale from the GCN game) and fish it up it's a whale villager that you can convince to move in! 

I guess they could walk on flippers, idk


----------



## leepotato (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd love if there were bat and fox villagers in the game. Ooh and ferrets too! Imagine how cute they'd be omg


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 14, 2015)

Owls. I so want owl villagers!!!! I'd luv to see sugar glider villagers as well.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd like to see deer villagers expanded and have them through in some less cutesy deer, raven villagers, bats, cheetahs, kittens, rats with a character based off Master Splinter, badgers, and hyenas/wild dogs.


----------



## Tatsie (Apr 14, 2015)

Ferret villagers? Sign me up!
I'd love to see more goats, honestly.


----------



## Nay (Apr 14, 2015)

Bat villagers would be really cute! Aahh


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 15, 2015)

FOXES

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND MORE OCTOPUSES


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 16, 2015)

I think salamanders can be great villagers too. They can be like frogs and not use umbrellas.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 16, 2015)

Reptiles!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and maybe kittens, like Katy!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Bat villagers will be cool as well.


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm all for the idea of some reptilian villagers! The alligators are cute, but...Come on. Lizards!!! There's so much to work with! So many lizards are generally shaped the same. They could easily use textures to give off the idea of different species such as iguanas, leopard geckos, or bearded dragons. Ah, but I can dream...


----------



## rednecklace82 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd go batty for a vampire neighbor.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 21, 2015)

I just want most of the animals in the game as villagers. Skunk, Alpaca, Fox, Peacock.
ESPECIALLY panthers because I love Katrina, she's a really pretty character, but I don't really see her purpose as she only tells fortunes, which is a shame because I like seeing her. Also, more big cats and reptiles.
I know we have birds, but we need crows too.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2015)

I would love seals or bats!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

Foxes, iguanas, and seals!


----------

